# Vortech MP60w ES or 2 x MP40w ES?



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The tank I plan on setting up will be approx. 120 gallons (48"L x 28"W x 20"T).
As it matures, I would like a mixed reef. Perhaps more SPS dominant overtime.

What do you suggest? ONE MP60w ES or TWO MP40w ES? I'm thinking two mp40's because they can sync with one another and create waves. Price point wise, they are very close whether I buy one mp60 or two mp40s. But with one mp60, it leaves me room to upgrade later on if I go bigger.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> The tank I plan on setting up will be approx. 120 gallons (48"L x 28"W x 20"T).
> As it matures, I would like a mixed reef. Perhaps more SPS dominant overtime.
> 
> What do you suggest? ONE MP60w ES or TWO MP40w ES? I'm thinking two mp40's because they can sync with one another and create waves. Price point wise, they are very close whether I buy one mp60 or two mp40s. But with one mp60, it leaves me room to upgrade later on if I go bigger.


2 MP40s for sure.

the wave action would have much more effect that way, as it will push water both ways instead of one side pushing and another pulling ... (if that made any sense  )


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> 2 MP40s for sure.
> 
> the wave action would have much more effect that way, as it will push water both ways instead of one side pushing and another pulling ... (if that made any sense  )


Ya I know what you're saying lol.

I figured that would be my best option.

Thanks


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Ya I know what you're saying lol.
> 
> I figured that would be my best option.
> 
> Thanks


np, currently I have one MP40 in a 65 G, and you can see the effect of flow on corals prety well by looking at right side of corals and then at left side lol

better colors and more PE !!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> np, currently I have one MP40 in a 65 G, and you can see the effect of flow on corals prety well by looking at right side of corals and then at left side lol
> 
> better colors and more PE !!!


haha no really? It's THAT noticeable?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> haha no really? It's THAT noticeable?


ohh yea, after seeing that, I went out and researched more about flow, and found many studies showing 30% higher mass transfer with wave action and high (circular) flow ! makes sense  and many believe that Flow is much more important that lighting in reef tank specially for SPS.


----------

